# Rikon 70-220VSR Midi Lathe



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear going to take so long to get replacement motor, hope that one last forever.

Today's woodworking machines all about how many fit in a shipping container doesn't leave room for spare parts. Rikon not the only machine importer with lack of spare or replacement part inventory.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

I have the same lathe, bought ~3 years ago. I like the lathe very much, but I went through 2 bad speed controllers before getting one that is holding up. Rikon was very helpful, sent the replacements quickly and w/o charge. Of course, the downtime sucks and replacing the components is seldom quick and easy.

It might be telling how they offer more value than many brands on their tools. Overall quality and fit and finish on the metal / mechanical parts is quite good, but they seem to be sourcing the electrical / electronic components from lower cost and lower quality vendors. They need to figure this out or their brand is going to suffer. We might buy on what we see, but our experience is much more about the functionality and longevity of what we can't see.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Hopefully they under promise and over deliver, 3 months is a long wait especially when it has been a known problem. You might want to call, ask to speak to management and let them know you will be there "new friend" until resolved. Also call Woodcraft and ask them to apply pressure.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I looked at that Lathe, actually was on my way to buy one after Lee Valley started carrying them, but KMS Tools opened a new store right across the street and there grand opening special on a King 12" X 18" VS came home with me instead, along with a chuck and some chisels for about the same price? No regrets so far, had to tighten the belt after I got it set up about only thing I have had to do to it!


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

had the same issue with a bandsaw. the start capacitor went out in a month. They sent me a new one immediately, but it required taking the dang bandsaw apart to fix it. They knew they had issues with the capacitor, yet didn't change them before they sold them. They sent out machines with the defect and expected us to do the repairs. Not cool. But the new capacitor has been just fine and the bandsaw is a very good one . Annoying certainly, but appears it is the new way of doing business.


----------



## woodchipsron (Jan 9, 2019)

Latest development - Rikon approved a complete trade out of my lathe with one that Woodcraft had in stock at their local store. This came after the good folks at Woodcraft intervened on my behalf to push for a quick resolution. All is well and I am satisfied thanks to the folks at Woodcraft.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Good on Woodcraft and Rikon…finally.

Glad to hear your back in business.


----------



## gmike (Mar 27, 2021)

I have a Rikon 70-220VSR Will an extension for a 70-150VSR fit the 70-220?


----------

